# New Army.



## The Hanged Man (Oct 20, 2009)

I currently have a 2500 CSM force.

I want to start a new race, what will give me a new fun and different way to play?


----------



## Helvron (Jan 4, 2010)

Orks, are an excellent army to start, they are really fun to build and paint, and are just really fun to play.... just be ready to lose... a lot..


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Helvron said:


> Orks, are an excellent army to start, they are really fun to build and paint, and are just really fun to play.... just be ready to lose... a lot..


I RESEMBLE THAT REMARK!!!!


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

It all depends on your style of play

CSMs are rather expensive on points, so an army that's cheap on points such as Orks, Tyranids or best of all (IMO) Imperial Guard would be a fun option

On the other hand since the CSMs are point heavy, not to mention pretty tough maybe an army similar such as Necrons or Space Marines would be a good choice

Not to mention it depends a lot on your style of play, if you like your army to have incredible firepower Imperial Guard, Tau and Space Marines are good choices.

If you prefer an army that'll rush into combat Tyranids, Orks and to an extent Grey Knights are good.

And if you like armies with specialist abilities then Eldar or Dark Eldar are good choices

All in all I'd suggest one of three. Eldar, Imperial Guard or Tyranids


----------

